# Bracken Fern eradication



## CindyOR

Hi - don't know if this is the proper file to post this inquiry under, but figured people who know plants might know the answer to this question.

Our property is in the lower Oregon Cascade Mountains - approx. 1,000 ft elevation. Forested and all that comes with that in regards to shrubs and plants. One of the plants growing naturally here are bracken ferns. We are developing our woodlot type property to also have livestock areas. Our livestock loves roaming the woods and having lots of things to nibble on. However, bracken ferns are EVERYWHERE and they are very toxic to livestock. Learning the hard way (how else do we learn?) about the toxicity, we've lost 3 years worth of calving because one of the toxic properties of bracken fern is that it causes abortions.

I've tried to spray with RoundUp, Crossbow & pull up by hand (5 acres worth!!) and have heard a few suggestions from people in regards to putting ferrous sulfate or liming the ground, but haven't done this yet. Ferrous sulfate is $60 a 25 lb bag here, so for 5 acres worth (it would need to cover the entire 5 acres, as there is no part not completely covered by these ferns). If that is the answer, then I'll do it, but want to make sure it is what is necessary before spending the money on that solution. 

Also suggested is mowing. Now for some of you, it will be very difficult to picture what my property looks like, but if you are familiar with western mountain ranges, you'll know that there isn't 5 square inches between trees and shrubs, so mowing as is isn't an option right now until we cut down most or all the trees. Land is also rough - lots of drop off's etc.

I've managed to kill off the Scotch Broom and wild iris' (hated getting rid of the iris', as it is a sea of purple here in May, but you do what you need to do sometimes.

Last resort is bringing in major chemical herbicide kill by professionals, but I don't think I'd want to use the land for any grazing afterwards for a very long time, if ever, so this isn't even an option in my mind.

Has anyone any experience with Bracken Fern and does anyone know how to get rid of them? They grow about 6' tall here, and are side by side for acres. Just as toxic when they die down as when they are green, and are twice as toxic as new growth when the fronds come up. I've done some research but can't find anything to tell me what will really kill off the root system or discourage future growth. Any ideas?

Right now I have 5 acres just sitting there unusable, which doesn't make me, or my animals happy. But if I put animals on there, the toxic properties cause nerve damage and abortions, so I have to pretend that fenced area isn't even part of my property. 

Thanks for any help anyone can send my way.

CindyOR


----------



## luckyinkentucky

Hi, I'm not sure of the best place to ask this auestion either, but I know that bracken fern are poisonous to goats, so perhaps you could post something in the goat section.... I know that is where I learned about bracken fern... 
Good luck, I'll be following to see any answers you get.


----------



## jwal10

The best is to weaken the plants, work up the land for several years, mow, competition (plant pasture) lime (raise the PH) spray....James

http://weeds.dpi.nsw.gov.au/Weeds/Details/235


----------



## Darren

You'll need to remove the shrubs anyway. Do that first. I'd weedwack the fronds as they emerge. The linked article mentions the plants energy is stored in the rhizomes. Weedwacking the fronds destroys that expenditure of energy. Repeat as necessary. If you can't do the five acres all at once. Weedwack the mature plants before they release spores.

You'd have to do that for the years necessary to deplete the rhizomes. At the end, you might be able to use a small hand tiller to dig the rhizomes up so they'd dry out and die.


----------

